# Please recommend a 40k book.



## welshnick (Jul 25, 2012)

Hi wondering if anyone can recommend any 40k novels that have come out in the last year. Just read path of the archon and really enjoyed. I prefer a full novel to all the novellas that have come out.


----------



## Nacho libre (Feb 23, 2013)

Not really from the last year but....

Dark apostle 
Dark Creed
Dark disciple 

These three books are amazing.


----------



## ntaw (Jul 20, 2012)

Out of the HH series I thoroughly enjoyed Legion (Guard and Alpha Legion) and Mechanicum (rebellion on Mars).


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

Helsreach. The best SM stand alone novel of them all. Then the Night Lords trilogy.


----------



## Apfeljunge (May 1, 2011)

Ok, good books I've read that came out last year:

Really good:
Fire Cast
Deathwatch
Ahriman: Exile

Good:
Lords of Mars (If you read and enjoyed Priests of Mars)
Baneblade
Death of Integrity


----------



## MontytheMighty (Jul 21, 2009)

welshnick said:


> Hi wondering if anyone can recommend any 40k novels that have come out in the last year. Just read path of the archon and really enjoyed. I prefer a full novel to all the novellas that have come out.


By 40K do you mean 40K only or is Horus Heresy included? 

I'd recommend _Scars_ for the HH. As for 40K, I really enjoyed _Pariah_ by Dan Abnett


----------



## Anakwanar (Sep 26, 2011)

To *welshnick*

'Fire Caste' are the best book for anyone, who missed a real dark millennium. Fantastic book


----------



## welshnick (Jul 25, 2012)

Hi thanks fot your replies. Ive read all the horus heresy books and am about to start listening to them in audio form as bought the big collection at christmas. I was looking for one or two more 40k specific books before i comitted fully.

Fire caste looks good ill go with that.

I have both lords and preists of mars but was waiting for the third one before starting.Same with Pariah waiting for all three though loooks like that could be a long wait


----------



## Jacobite (Jan 26, 2007)

Regarding Pariah, have you read the Eisenhorn and Ravenor trilogies? If not I would really recommend reading them as otherwise the Bequin trilogy isn't going to be as fulfilling as it could be.


----------



## bobss (May 18, 2008)

welshnick said:


> Hi wondering if anyone can recommend any 40k novels that have come out in the last year. Just read path of the archon and really enjoyed. I prefer a full novel to all the novellas that have come out.


I presume you're a fan of the Dark Eldar/Eldar races, then?

I can't recommend _Eldar Prophecy_ by C. S. Goto enough.


----------



## jasonpittman (May 17, 2010)

Fire Caste was superb a real surprise
Imperial Glory one of the best imperial guard novels
Cadian Blood another good imperial guard novel
The Ciaphas Cain novels are brilliant


----------



## Hachiko (Jan 26, 2011)

jasonpittman said:


> Fire Caste was superb a real surprise
> Imperial Glory one of the best imperial guard novels
> Cadian Blood another good imperial guard novel


Couldn't agree more, especially on Fire Caste and Imperial Glory.


----------



## LokiDeathclaw (Jun 19, 2013)

I would recommend:
_Thousand Sons_ 
_Battle for the Fang_ 
_Emperors Gift _

Also just read _The Unremembered Empire_ which is a good read!


----------



## welshnick (Jul 25, 2012)

Thanks for all the replies just read fire caste enjoyed but grim to say the least. Looking for something a bit more lighthearted now..
My favourite novels have been
The Emperor's Gift 
* Night Lords (Novel Series) *
Word Bearers (Novel Series) 
*Ultramarines (Novel Series)*
*Ciaphas Cain (Novel Series)*
Cadian Blood
 Yarrick chains golgotha


Would anyone recommend these?
The Macharian Crusade
Baneblade
Straken
Imperial Glory 
Commisaar
*  Yarrick: Imperial Creed (how does this tie in with chains golgotha)
*Relentless
Imperial Glory


----------



## Lord of the Night (Nov 18, 2009)

welshnick said:


> Would anyone recommend these?
> The Macharian Crusade (No)
> Baneblade (Yes)
> Straken (Yes)
> ...


My thoughts above.


LotN


----------



## Znoz (Feb 9, 2013)

I'm reading Imperial Glory now.
It's glorious - awesome characters and story. More i read, more it impresses me.


----------



## Brobaddon (Jul 14, 2012)

Imperial Guard Omnibus, Space wolves Omnibes, Eisenhorn, Ravenor, First Heretic, Thousand Sons, Galaxy in Flames, Betrayer, False Gods, Fear to Thread and so on.


----------



## jasonpittman (May 17, 2010)

Znoz said:


> I'm reading Imperial Glory now.
> It's glorious - awesome characters and story. More i read, more it impresses me.


It's a brilliant read really enjoyed one of the best Imperial Guard novels. The author said on his Facebook page he was going to write a short based on the same characters. It was either going to be set during or before the story I can't remember which off hand.


----------



## welshnick (Jul 25, 2012)

Thanks everyone really appreciate your replies.

Its my birthday later this month so a little extra cash could anyone tell me there opinions on these war hammer fantasy novels. Haven't read any for awhile but my favorite ones have been valkia,blackhearts,swords of the emperor also enjoyed everything by c l werner.

The Ambassador Chronicles

Neferata (Didnt like Nagash series)

_The Claws of Chaos
_ _The Blades of Chaos
The Heart of Chaos_

Orion Trilogy

Malus Darkblade

_Headtaker_

van Horstmann

_Thorgrim_

_Ghoul King part _


----------

